# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  [Hỏi] Máy laser 6040 60W không cắt đứt

## ttnc4plus

Xìn chào,
Mình là Nguyên.
Hiện tại mình đang sử dụng máy laser Phi kim kích thước 6040, công suất nguồn là 60W. 
Mình dùng để khắc và cắt gỗ Plywood 5mm.
Khắc thì được, nhưng cắt thì nó không đứt. mình để power là 20 - 35, tốc độ cắt là 8 - 12, nhưng nó không đứt được vật liệu, mà đường cắt thì khá to. mình có điều chỉnh độ cao từ 0.7 cm - 1.5 cm. nhưng vẫn không có kết quả. Mặc dù Mica 5mm thì cắt vô tư.
Mọi người cho mình xin hướng giải quyết với, ở TPHCM Q3 có đơn vị nào bảo trị máy laser Phi kim 6040 không. mình cảm ơn.

----------


## vopminh

Ui trời, cụ cắt plywood mà tiếc công suất bóng thế, đẩy lên 100% với tốc đó may ra nó đứt. chơi cắt gỗ thì phải ít nhất bóng 80w, chiller đầy đủ. mình thấy nhiều cụ chơi laser ko dùng chiller lại sợ bóng hư cứ nhây công suất thấp vừa xấu sản phẩm vừa hại bóng, em toàn quấy 80 90% thôi, giữ nước làm mát ổn định 30 độ thì cứ phang thôi.

----------

Gamo, ttnc4plus

----------


## ttnc4plus

> Ui trời, cụ cắt plywood mà tiếc công suất bóng thế, đẩy lên 100% với tốc đó may ra nó đứt. chơi cắt gỗ thì phải ít nhất bóng 80w, chiller đầy đủ. mình thấy nhiều cụ chơi laser ko dùng chiller lại sợ bóng hư cứ nhây công suất thấp vừa xấu sản phẩm vừa hại bóng, em toàn quấy 80 90% thôi, giữ nước làm mát ổn định 30 độ thì cứ phang thôi.


Cảm ơn bạn, mình có thử lên 80 90W, tốc độ để 15 20. vật liệu thì đứt mà bề mặt cả gỗ bị cháy, bạn có biện pháp nào k, mình có dùng chiller. mình cảm ơn

----------


## Gamo

Gắn máy nén khí vào thay cho bơm hồ cá đi bác

----------


## ttnc4plus

> Gắn máy nén khí vào thay cho bơm hồ cá đi bác


Máy nén khí loại nào vậy bạn, mình cutting thì nó đứt r, speed cở 25, pow 85, cạnh của sản phẩm thì đẹp mà bề mặt thì bị ám khói vàng, khó chịu ghê  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Do cái bơm khí của bạn cùi mía á. Mặc định để tiết kiệm tiền thì hãng sẽ gắn loại bơm dùng cho hồ cá cho nó rẻ. Nếu muốn cắt cho đẹp thì phải dùng bơm mạnh hơn như máy nén khí chẳng hạn.

Đồng chí Chị Na này giải thích vì sao bị ám khói vàng



Đồng chí này thì nói về chuyện củi lửa khi cắt mà ko dùng khí

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nguyenhungcase

> Do cái bơm khí của bạn cùi mía á. Mặc định để tiết kiệm tiền thì hãng sẽ gắn loại bơm dùng cho hồ cá cho nó rẻ. Nếu muốn cắt cho đẹp thì phải dùng bơm mạnh hơn như máy nén khí chẳng hạn.


Cái dây ống nối ra đầu mùi lazer là gì và có tác dụng gi đấy bác? máy em nó chỉ có máy bơm nước thôi chứ ko thấy ông nối ra đầu lazer vậy. Máy JL-K3020 công suất 50W
Thanks bác!

----------


## nnk

> Cái dây ống nối ra đầu mùi lazer là gì và có tác dụng gi đấy bác? máy em nó chỉ có máy bơm nước thôi chứ ko thấy ông nối ra đầu lazer vậy. Máy JL-K3020 công suất 50W
> Thanks bác!


2030 loại rẻ tiền thì không có cái đó đâu, máy tàu cũng năm bảy loại cho dùng cùng 1 mã máy, cái đó dùng thổi khí dập lửa chống ám khói và làm mát thấu kính luôn

----------

